# this is a garage worth having



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow

i WANT THIS

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/37...orghini-garage


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

not working matey


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

LINK 

I think its right


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG!
Hope he's put the hand brakes on ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I bet there's a lot of curtain twitching from the neighbours, "he's taking out the yellow one today Jim"


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

S63 said:


> I bet there's a lot of curtain twitching from the neighbours, "he's taking out the yellow one today Jim"


:lol:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Deer God!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

lol thats awsum


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

S63 said:


> I bet there's a lot of curtain twitching from the neighbours, "he's taking out the yellow one today Jim"


With cars like that there is prob not a neighbour in site for a mile or so.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks a fairly modest house considering the collection of cars.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

dam cool cars


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> Looks a* fairly modest house *considering the collection of cars.


Apart from the be'jebus'in batcave (or bullcave)! I wonder what else is down there?


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

He sounded like he was from 'essex'??


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Holy poop!!! Amazing!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Considering the cars and the garage - the house looks pretty normal 
still maybe all the cash is spent on cars !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

One for every day of the week would be great


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

craigeh123 said:


> Considering the cars and the garage - the house looks pretty normal
> still maybe all the cash is spent on cars !


Or the house could just be a weekend retreat....:doublesho


----------

